

So you want to learn morse code - gnosis
http://www.hfradio.org/koch_1.html

======
wkdown
There is a pretty decent program out there to teach you to copy Morse Code
quickly. I can't remember the name of it but it was DOS based so very light-
weight. I had to learn to copy 20WPM with 96% accuracy back-to-back. The
highest I'd been able to accurately get was 32.

~~~
gnosis
I've tried a lot of DOS morse tutors, and the best one out of the lot is Morse
Academy (though SuperMorse and Ward Cunningham's "Morse Code Teaching Machine"
are also good).

Some commerical and shareware windows morse tutors look decent, but I haven't
had any luck getting them to run on Linux under Wine; and the freeware Windows
morse tutors leave a lot to be desired.

As for Linux, pretty much all of the Linux morse tutors I've tried pale in
comparison to Morse Academy.

Morse Academy is what I'm using to train every day. I've started with it
sending characters at 25 wpm, with spaces in between to get the effective
sending rate down to 15 wpm. This is called the Farnsworth Method, and it's
working great for me.

I also combine this with the Koch Method, which is just adding a character at
a time to those you already know and practicing until you know that character,
and then adding another one, etc.

Sometimes the new character will be too close in sound to one or more
characters I already know, so I drill just the characters that I'm having
problems with until I no longer confuse them for one another, and then move
back to studying the whole set of characters I know so far.

All this and more is easily done in Morse Academy. I just wish there was a
Linux clone of it, as it's not quite perfect and could be improved (for
example, from time to time there's a tiny glitch in the audio that could make
me miss a character. I think this is due to imperfect emulation on the part of
dosbox, which is what I use to run DOS programs).

